# Top 10 Foods To Buy Organic



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

If you don't want to eat pesticides, herbicides, hormones, antibiotics, or heavy metals, you'd do well to buy the following grown or raised organically, and here's why:

1. *Meats*: Animals store high concentrations of chemicals in their fatty tissues.

2. *Dairy products*: Rich in fats, they store harmful chemicals.

3. *Fish*: Farmed fish often carry high levels of contaminants.

4. *Berries:* Their thin skins absorb harmful chemicals.

5. *Mushrooms*: Conventional growers use powerful fungicides on them.

6. *Salad Crops*: Lettuce, spinach, and celery are highly sprayed.

7. *Root Crops*: Carrots, etc., are sprayed. The parts you eat may contain chemicals.

8. *Waxed Fruit*: Wax locks in pesticides and makes them difficult to wash off.

9. *Bananas*: Foreign plantations can use 20 times more pesticides than U.S. farms.

10. *Coffee & tea*: Hot-water brewing can concentrate residual pesticides.

From _Living Green_ by Greg Horn (Freedom Press, Inc., freedompressonline.com)


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to know for when I`ll be doing my own grocery shopping (soon!). Thanks SparklingWaves, you always have such interesting articles to post.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_10. *Coffee & tea*: Hot-water brewing can concentrate residual pesticides._

 
These should always be Fair Trade as well as organic.  Same goes for chocolate.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 20, 2007)

Very interesting information.....Thanks for posting....


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 20, 2007)

So basically everything then? Got it.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 20, 2007)

Also, organic food tastes better, especially organic meat. Plus, it's always good to know that the animals raised to make organic meat lived a happy, healthy life.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 20, 2007)

^ so true.. DH and I recently started switching over to organic products and they _do_ taste better! we noticed it immediately..


----------



## Divinity (Dec 20, 2007)

I notice the difference especially in milk and meats.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_So basically everything then? Got it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

Totally agree. There is a difference in taste.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks! I buy organic milk because the expiration date is longer!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Thanks! I buy organic milk because the expiration date is longer!!!_

 

That's exactly what I do.


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I notice the difference especially in milk and meats._

 
Really? I might have to try some then. I have only tried vegetables and dry foods.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

ellyd_hert, check it out and let us know what you think.


----------



## Joyness (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for this! I've been trying to buy more organic but can't afford to buy everything organic.  Its great to know which items it makes the biggest difference for!  I've been buying organic milk (wanted to get away from the hormones) but hadn't even thought about meat.


----------



## frocher (Dec 20, 2007)

...


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Also, organic food tastes better, especially organic meat. Plus, it's always good to know that the animals raised to make organic meat lived a happy, healthy life._

 

I do agree that organic food does taste better, however, animals that are raised organically do not necessarily live "happy" or "healthy" lives.  For example, if you eat free range chicken, that chicken may have had a few moments not crowded in a chicken coop.  Same goes for all our other meat sources.  And sometimes, the worst part about all this, is how the animals are slaughtered and the lack of respect those handling our food have for the lives they are taking.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 20, 2007)

Instead of ground meat, I have been buying Morning Star Meal Starters.  I use it in place of ground meat.   It's so easy to use.

For chicken sandwiches & hamburgers, I buy the Boca Brand.  I put them on buns with salad.  

I like Vanilla flavored soy or rice milk.  Also, they have been adding fiber to the soy milk.  I am hooked on it.  

I do once in a great while buy meat, but I will go out of my way to find organic.


----------



## frocher (Dec 20, 2007)

....


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 21, 2007)

Eating soy and other non-meat products is a great alternative both for the Earth as well as for our bodies.  They have less saturated fat and don't have the antibiotics and hormones that real meat does.  Also, you can feed many more people on the grain that is fed to a cow that you can feed with the meat that that cow produces.  I rarely eat meant but do try to go organic when I do.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 21, 2007)

Eating soy and other non-meat products is a great alternative both for the Earth as well as for our bodies.  They have less saturated fat and don't have the antibiotics and hormones that real meat does.  Also, you can feed many more people on the grain that is fed to a cow that you can feed with the meat that that cow produces.  I rarely eat chicken (I don't eat other meat) but do try to eat organic when I do.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_I do agree that organic food does taste better, however, animals that are raised organically do not necessarily live "happy" or "healthy" lives.  For example, if you eat free range chicken, that chicken may have had a few moments not crowded in a chicken coop.  Same goes for all our other meat sources.  And sometimes, the worst part about all this, is how the animals are slaughtered and the lack of respect those handling our food have for the lives they are taking._

 
What's really sad is that a lot of the meat packaging, especially in large supermarket chains, are mislabeled as "organic". Truly "organic" meat should come from animals who were raised the way animals should live -- no penning in crowded chicken coops or stalls, eating the food they should be eating (no animal by-products, etc), and living a comfortable, healthy life without being force-fed or injected with all kinds of hormones and steroids, or standing back-to-back with another animal in a crowded barn. 

The "organic" meat I get at the supermarket doesn't taste much different than the other meat there. But when I go to a smaller market that caters to organic foods, there is a drastic improvement in the taste. 

Though I do agree, a lot of the people handling our food do not have much respect for these animals' lives, especially those who send meat out to large chain grocery stores. More care needs to be taken so that these animals do not suffer, even if they are being raised for food. We should respect where our meat comes from -- not the breeders and ranchers, but the animals themselves.


----------



## ratmist (Dec 21, 2007)

The biggest criticism I have against insisting on organic is that most people cannot afford it,  the selection is so poor, or it's been trucked in from miles away, so the carbon footprint is as bad as any other produce.  

When it comes to buying fresh food, the gap between the rich and the poor has never been wider.  When I was in Arkansas over the summer, I couldn't believe how much GM food there was in the produce section.  There was a tiny 'organic ghetto' that had a poor selection and sky-high prices, and I was extremely dissatisfied.  It used to be that we could buy great organic produce on the side of the road, where the local organic farmers would set up a little stand to sell their goods.  I think they've cracked down on that, because I didn't see a single one when I was there, and it was during the middle of the summer.

I honestly believe the government should do more to subsidise the local organic farmers so the prices can be made more affordable across the country.  Otherwise, as usual, only the rich can get the best.  There should be financial incentives put in place for battery farms to switch back to earth-sustainable, organic cropping, and incentives for people to take advantage of their local farms and producers.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

Occasionally, I go to this grocery called, Whole Foods Market.  I love it, but  it is way more expensive. Maybe, I am just a poor shopper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here is their website.

Whole Foods Market


----------



## greentwig (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Instead of ground meat, I have been buying Morning Star Meal Starters. I use it in place of ground meat. It's so easy to use.

For chicken sandwiches & hamburgers, I buy the Boca Brand. I put them on buns with salad. 

I like Vanilla flavored soy or rice milk. Also, they have been adding fiber to the soy milk. I am hooked on it. 

I do once in a great while buy meat, but I will go out of my way to find organic._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_Eating soy and other non-meat products is a great alternative both for the Earth as well as for our bodies. They have less saturated fat and don't have the antibiotics and hormones that real meat does. Also, you can feed many more people on the grain that is fed to a cow that you can feed with the meat that that cow produces. I rarely eat meant but do try to go organic when I do._

 
Soy is not good for you at all.  Please read here.  I know people who have found this out the hard way. :/

PLEASE read this: wholesoystory.com 

Soy is boasted to be great but it is not!
Organic or not, do not eat/drink it!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2007)

Soy's just gross. blech.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

I think moderation & variety is key in nutrition.  I don't base my whole diet on products containing soy, but I do eat some soy once in a while. 

Cow's milk actually causes me more stomach upset & allergies than soy milk or rice milk.

When I was in High School, they gave us soy burgers.  I never had a problem with them.

I have been trying to add more fruits and vegetables in my diet and I hardly eat red meat.


----------



## greentwig (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I think moderation & variety is key in nutrition. I don't base my whole diet on products containing soy, but I do eat some soy once in a while. 

Cow's milk actually causes me more stomach upset & allergies than soy milk or rice milk.

When I was in High School, they gave us soy burgers. I never had a problem with them.

I have been trying to add more fruits and vegetables in my diet and I hardly eat red meat._

 
Soy is ok once  in a while but it is really not good for you at all.  I used to drink Soy milk everyday and I got some side effects from it.

Everyonce in a while is ok but frequently is bad :/

This link might be more helpful: The Whole Soy Story


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 21, 2007)

I buy "organic" ground meat at my local grocery store. I wonder sometimes if it really is organic. We have a super huge Organic foods market in the town next to us, but they have us by the uhhhh...ba**s. They are super over priced on everything.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2007)

I ate a cheeseburger last night, medium, and holy crap was it effing tasty.  I just can't replicate that with a soy/vegan burger.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

Good to know since one of my New Year's Resolutions is to eat healthier!  We be hittin' Whole Foods hard!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Morning Star makes great "chicken nuggets" Quorn isn't a bad brand either. Grass fed free range beef tastes so much better than regular beef, after eating it regular beef tastes strange. It tastes gamier._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I ate a cheeseburger last night, medium, and holy crap was it effing tasty. I just can't replicate that with a soy/vegan burger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I loooove my corn-fed beef.  I do like my soy, but soy just can't make a tasty burger, steak, etc...


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2007)

"How would you like it cooked?"
"Medium."
"oh. Um. We don't do that."
"Cool, I'll just pay for my beer and leave then."
"Um. Can we get you something else?"
"No, no you can't. I want a cheeseburger, medium, and I'll go elsewhere to get it if necessary."
"Um. Ok. I'll ask the cook."
*leaves and comes back..."
"Um. He said you might get e coli."
"Tell him I'm not worried about it."
"........really?"
"nope."
"Oh. Well..."



I don't eat their cheeseburgers anymore. Outback will make them medium though.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I ate a cheeseburger last night, medium, and holy crap was it effing tasty. I just can't replicate that with a soy/vegan burger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I bet it was delicious.

What I do with my veggies burgers, I cook them just with worchestershire sauce.  I put the cooked burgers on toasted buns with lettuce, tomatoes, ketchup, low-fat mayo, and low-fat cheese.  Hubby is a die hard red meat man, but he really enjoys them.  

I like that I don't have to defrost the meat and I don't have the grease in the pan.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I bet it was delicious.

What I do with my veggies burgers, I cook them just with worchestershire sauce.  I put the cooked burgers on toasted buns with lettuce, tomatoes, ketchup, low-fat mayo, and low-fat cheese.  Hubby is a die hard red meat man, but he really enjoys them.  

I like that I don't have to defrost the meat and I don't have the grease in the pan._

 
I have a ridiculously large  smoker in my driveway that all my meat is cooked on, except what's crockpotted.  Luckily, I can avoid the grease trap.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 21, 2007)

Soy and other meat substitutes are never going to taste as good as the real thing kind of like Splenda not being as good as sugar.  It's just a good alternative, as SparklingWaves said, to eat now and then.  

I also don't know about that soy article, looks somewhat one sided to me.  No one is going to live solely off of soy but incorporating it into your diet, and making sure that your overall diet is well balanced, is fine.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Soy's just gross. blech._

 

My sister actually gagged as I asked her to try some soymilk.  Then, she found out it was chocolate.  She thought I was giving her raw tofu.  

She said, "Not bad".  She drank the whole glass.

Soy is actually in a lot of products - cereals, sauces, stock soup, protein bars to name a few.  Start looking at the labels.  You will be stunned how many products put it in their ingredients.

There are FDA recommendations on Soy.  There have been debates about the benefits and risks.  There are some folks that shouldn't take in any form of it due to allergies or pre-existing health conditions.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_My sister actually gagged as I asked her to try some soymilk.  Then, she found out it was chocolate.  She thought I was giving her raw tofu.  

She said, "Not bad".  She drank the whole glass.

Soy is actually in a lot of products - cereals, sauces, stock soup, protein bars to name a few.  Start looking at the labels.  You will be stunned how many products put it in their ingredients.

There are FDA recommendations on Soy.  There have been debates about the benefits and risks.  There are some folks that shouldn't take in any form of it due to allergies or pre-existing health conditions._

 
We don't cook out of boxes/cans, mainly. Our food in this house is pretty much made by scratch, except for pasta.  
I ordered a soy latte once and threw it out. Grody.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_My sister actually gagged as I asked her to try some soymilk. Then, she found out it was chocolate. She thought I was giving her raw tofu. 

She said, "Not bad". She drank the whole glass.

Soy is actually in a lot of products - cereals, sauces, stock soup, protein bars to name a few. Start looking at the labels. You will be stunned how many products put it in their ingredients.

There are FDA recommendations on Soy. There have been debates about the benefits and risks. There are some folks that shouldn't take in any form of it due to allergies or pre-existing health conditions._

 
Yeah, chocolate soy milk is really good...haha, that's why we don't keep it in the house.  It's usually gone in less than a day!!  We'd go broke if we had to keep stocking up on chocolate soy milk!  And I absolutely LOVE edamame.  I was a vegetarian for about 7 years, so I've tried a bunch of Morningstar stuff.  I really liked their "hot dogs" and "corn dogs."  I really could not tell much of a difference...but then again, I have very bland taste buds.  I'll eat just about anything.

I got a bunch of my grandmother's allergies, so I'm praying I don't get her soy or chocolate allergies.  That's like two whole food groups for me!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_We don't cook out of boxes/cans, mainly. Our food in this house is pretty much made by scratch, except for pasta. 
I ordered a soy latte once and threw it out. Grody._

 

Soy latte sounds sorta gross tasting.  I am gagging now.

Oh, yes, there are defiantly some soy products that I didn't like at all.  Hubby was like,  "What the flea is this?"


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 21, 2007)

How safe is Chocolate Soy Milk to kids under 2yrs old??? My sis-in-law only gives her son Choco Soy Milk,and Goat Milk. Poor guy I'd die without some real cows milk!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

FAQ - Children's Health

Here is a website that talks about children and soy milk.  If you have concerns, the child's doctor really is the best source to ask on the topic.


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_FAQ - Children's Health

Here is a website that talks about children and soy milk. If you have concerns, the child's doctor really is the best source to ask on the topic._

 
LOL...wanna know something hilarious. My sis-in-law does not take him to the doc either...and he doesn't get his immunizations!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't take chances on children's or anyone's health.  I always consult their doctor or get one.  

Why isn't she taking him for routine visits?

Here is the immunization chart for reference.  
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/recs/sch...olor-print.pdf


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Why isn't she taking him for routine visits?_

 
She believes in all ''natural'' healing...which don't get me wrong some is okay, but babies need real medical care. She just informed me 5 mins ago that he has been having runny poo for 4 days!!! AHHHH I swear,she is not motherly at all. I told her to take him to the doc, NOW!!! He could dehydrate or get extremely sick,hospital sick! Grrrrr! She said she has been to tried and sick herself to do anything at all. She is flat out a BAD MOTHER
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

Children can dehydrate very rapidly and it doesn't take days.   He needs to be seen by a doctor as soon as possible.  Since she has waited so long in this state, I would bring him to the E.R.  He may need I.V. fluids.  I don't know.  I just know children are never to be treated  like adults in regard to their health.  Their health can crash fast.  You can't play around with them.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fuzynvl2101* 

 
_She believes in all ''natural'' healing...which don't get me wrong some is okay, but babies need real medical care. She just informed me 5 mins ago that he has been having runny poo for 4 days!!! AHHHH I swear,she is not motherly at all. I told her to take him to the doc, NOW!!! He could dehydrate or get extremely sick,hospital sick! Grrrrr! She said she has been to tried and sick herself to do anything at all. She is flat out a BAD MOTHER
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
That kind of crap really irritates me!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

Please get her or someone else to take that baby to be seen  by a physician.  (I should add that not just children, but the elderly also have special needs in regard to health).

Four days of these symptoms is too long!


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh,believe me when she was talking to me on the phone I told her to take him to the ER, b/c he made need IV fluids. She said "well he's been drinking water, juice, and pedialyte". But, geez that doesn't always work!!! She always puts herself first anyways. She just recently started feeding him jar food,and he'll be two in Aug. She told me one time the reason she wasn't feeding him jar foood was b/c it was messy and took too long!!! What kind of mother don't have time to feed their child???!!! I could go on and on. Good news she is taking him to the doc.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so glad she is taking him to the doctor!  Keep us posted.


----------



## greentwig (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_Soy and other meat substitutes are never going to taste as good as the real thing kind of like Splenda not being as good as sugar. It's just a good alternative, as SparklingWaves said, to eat now and then. 

I also don't know about that soy article, looks somewhat one sided to me. No one is going to live solely off of soy but incorporating it into your diet, and making sure that your overall diet is well balanced, is fine._

 
Soy is just really not that great for you.  Sure to some it may taste good(I used to love it w/ cereal).  If you do some research on it you'll see that it's just not as healthy as it's made out to be.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fuzynvl2101* 

 
_How safe is Chocolate Soy Milk to kids under 2yrs old??? My sis-in-law only gives her son Choco Soy Milk,and Goat Milk. Poor guy I'd die without some real cows milk!!!_

 
It depends how much he has it.  If it's everyday or everyother then it might be a problem.  Maybe 1-2 times a week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess it depends on what you feel comfortable w/.  If I were a mother then I just would not let me kids drink it ever.  I dont really know much about goat milk.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 21, 2007)

As I said before, I am not extolling the virtues of soy, just mentioning is as an alternative source of protein.  Soy has been consumed for centuries by many Asian cultures, including by the Japanese and they have one of the greatest, if not the greatest, longevity.  Your article has some points, but again, it doesn't fully explore the benefits of soy, only the negatives.  Try eating anything packaged that doesn't have soy in some form - soybean oil, soy protein, flour, etc.  You'd be hard pressed to find soy-free products unless they were marketed for a particular population such as those with soy allergies.  The prevalence of soy in our foods is why most packaging has the "This product has been processed in a facility that processes nuts, soy . . . "


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ 
3. *Fish*: Farmed fish often carry high levels of contaminants._

 
This is one I have trouble with. Is there such a thing as organic fish? I mean, organic fish would have to be farmed as well, since the ocean is not a controlled environment and often the water can be polluted as well.

Another thing is that humans are depleting the oceans of fish and crustacean animals due to over-consumption and harmful fishing practices. If we continue as we are doing now, there won't be any fish left in the oceans in 50 years.

If you eat fish, eat farm fish and don't buy exotic fish like Tilapia. We are depleting the oceans and messing with the natural balance of marine life.



Also, make sure that the organic foods you buy are *certified* organic with the appropriate label. Some brands market their foods by slipping "organic" into the name, but if it's not certified organic by an authorizing body, it's not organic.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 27, 2007)

My sister works at Whole Foods, so I occasionally get the hook up. She recently got me Almond milk, which was pretty tasty.

Thanks, *greentwig*, for the links to the Whole Soy Story. It's definently making me rethink my Silk.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_My sister works at Whole Foods, so I occasionally get the hook up. She recently got me Almond milk, which was pretty tasty.

Thanks, *greentwig*, for the links to the Whole Soy Story. It's definently making me rethink my Silk._

 

I want to try that.  Almond Milk sounds good.


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 28, 2007)

SparklingWaves...just an update for you on my nephew. Well, come to find out my sis in law skipped out on taking him to the doctor after she said she was going to take him. Only b/c her husband was at work and couldn't help her (gawd,so lazy). He is fine, thank-god. But, I just cannot stand that she doesn't do things for him, b/c of her selfishness. Yesterday she was eating and hiding from him, b/c he'd want to eat too. I used to feed my daughter before myself!!! Okay sorry, just venting. He's better now though.


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

......


----------



## greentwig (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_As I said before, I am not extolling the virtues of soy, just mentioning is as an alternative source of protein. Soy has been consumed for centuries by many Asian cultures, including by the Japanese and they have one of the greatest, if not the greatest, longevity._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_
"This product has been processed in a facility that processes nuts, soy . . . "_

 


I understand what you mean.  I'm not trying to say never eating anything ever w/ soy in the ingredients, it's just that know what drinking/eating soy regularly can do (I mean like soy milk everyday type scenario).  It is very hard to avoid small amounts of soy altogether because like you said it is processed in a lot of facilities.  I just don’t want anyone to have any problems if they are drinking/eating it a lot. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_My sister works at Whole Foods, so I occasionally get the hook up. She recently got me Almond milk, which was pretty tasty._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_
Thanks, *greentwig*, for the links to the Whole Soy Story. It's definitely making me rethink my Silk._

 


No problem 
I used to drink Silk Soy Milk every day w/ cereal...
Now I usually drink organic cow milk... it's sort of expensive though


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fuzynvl2101* 

 
_SparklingWaves...just an update for you on my nephew. Well, come to find out my sis in law skipped out on taking him to the doctor after she said she was going to take him. Only b/c her husband was at work and couldn't help her (gawd,so lazy). He is fine, thank-god. But, I just cannot stand that she doesn't do things for him, b/c of her selfishness. Yesterday she was eating and hiding from him, b/c he'd want to eat too. I used to feed my daughter before myself!!! Okay sorry, just venting. He's better now though._

 

Thanks for the update.  

In my opinion, they are taking a huge gamble by not taking that toddler to a doctor when he has been sick for four days.  Children need to be seen by a physician when they are sick and for routine check-ups.   

If she is withholding food and medical care, child protection needs to be called ASAP.

For reference, please click on the sites below.  Thank you.

Neglect

About Us Page for the Bureau of Child Protection


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_This is one I have trouble with. Is there such a thing as organic fish? I mean, organic fish would have to be farmed as well, since the ocean is not a controlled environment and often the water can be polluted as well.

Another thing is that humans are depleting the oceans of fish and crustacean animals due to over-consumption and harmful fishing practices. If we continue as we are doing now, there won't be any fish left in the oceans in 50 years.

If you eat fish, eat farm fish and don't buy exotic fish like Tilapia. We are depleting the oceans and messing with the natural balance of marine life.

Also, make sure that the organic foods you buy are *certified* organic with the appropriate label. Some brands market their foods by slipping "organic" into the name, but if it's not certified organic by an authorizing body, it's not organic._

 
I think that you are right that in this article, there are some inherent problems with definitions.  I mean the whole question of using fungicides on mushrooms would mean that you are killing your own crop.  Now it's true that there are different kinds of fungus which a fungicide might target, but it still seems kind of silly to me.


----------

